# spanish state schools in south spain



## katy06 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi could anyone help me with good spanish state school in the south of spain, we should be coming this weekend to do a home search and we hopefully going to be looking at these areas .....San Roque, Duquesa, Manilva, Sotogrande. 

My husband will be working in gib so needs to be with in commuting distance to there, as i wont have a car i need the school to be in walking distance or have school bus, my children are 10, 6 and 2

Can anyone surgest some nice areas with good schools and in walking distance to shops and stuff , would be grateful for any info 

Thanks 

Kate


----------



## Pebbles1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Kate, 

I was wondering how you got on with your school situation. 
I am moving out in 2 weeks and like yourself moving to Duquesa and working in Gib, and after any advise of schools - my children are 3 and 6 and I want to put them into a Spanish state school but I just don't know what one as I can't find any information about them. 
Thanks
Nikki


----------

